# AOKP Kernel Discussion/Thread



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

This is a thread dedicated to discussing your kernel experiences and/or questions when running AOKP. This is to keep Roman's thread clutter free and focused on the ROM itself.


----------



## gunderwear (Jan 26, 2012)

Running the newest Franco kernel with aokp 20. On 3g it is pretty good, but when 4g is on.....no difference it feels like. Drains like a mofo. Any recommendations for other kernels?


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

just like to say im using fab's apex kernel with no issues so far. not to keen on kernels though, interested to see how everyone elses experience has been


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Very limited rundown on three kernels, each offering a different approach:

Faux123 is part of romanbb's Team Kang, and he has a kernel that many people swear by, which features gpu overclocking on the ultimate version.

Imoseyon Lean kernels are also widely used for those looking for a minimalist kernel that emphasizes battery life.

HeyItsLou offers a stock, no overclock kernel (Defiant) with a lot of unnecessary features stripped away (such as debugging) which he claims provides a smooth user experience.

There are, of course, tons of other kernels besides these, with newcomers coming in all the time. And each kernel has lots of users who claim their kernel is the best.

Please note that the same kernel will run very differently on each person's phone due to slight differences in hardware, different overclock/undervolt settings, governor settings and scheduler settings. Performance, stability and battery life also depend on which (and how many) apps are installed, etc.

One last bit of advice I gleaned from reading posts from people who know much more about kernels than me: once you flash your kernel, reserve judgment until you've let it run a few days. Nearly every kernel runs great out of the gate if it doesn't bootloop or brick your phone first







After a few days, though, the inferior kernels will bog down, lose some of their stability, and/or eat up your battery, while the good kernels still run strong.

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been running Imo's 1.8 since it launched and it is the deep sleep master. Performance is also very good with stock frequencies and interactive governor.


----------



## asianrage (Aug 16, 2011)

Since I'm at work most of the day, where I can't use my phone as much, I've found that Imo's LeanKernel has been consistent in preserving my battery usage to a minimum. In a 12hrs day of very light/moderate usage, I use only 20% of the battery, which is great.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

No screenshots from me but yesterday I ran GLaDOS 1.6 with the wheatley governor for about 21 hours (from about 97-30%) on build21. About 90 minutes was screen on time, mostly tapatalk or browser. I checked and the phone seemed to be sleeping fine. Brightness is about 15%. I did reboot once or twice to flash a mod and backup. Time without signal was about 0%.

Today was much different. I listened to Music for about 75 minutes today and pandora on 4g for about 40 minutes. I also had a 20 minute phone call. Under cell standby time without signal was 12%. 10.5 hours later my battery was at 22%.

The culprit here is actually cell signal as the music playing was only accounting for about 5-6% battery drain for almost 90 minutes and the streaming accounted for double that for a 30 minute time period with 4g. If the audio streaming were at work it might have been closer to 15-20%/hr.

The point I'm trying to make is that people post battery life without mentioning factors like signal strength and quantify usage as light usage.

Now granted, phones are a little different but poor signal to no signal can be the worse battery drain in sleep regardless of the phone. I've had a non smartphone that drained battery fast due to weaker signal.

Edit: Skynet, your comment on inferior kernels bogging and being unstable after a while I have to disagree with. It almost sounds like a kernel would be a timebomb and slow down over time. There's got to be some other factor. This is also coming from someone who has done a bit of work on kernels in the past. I don't mean to sound harsh, but especially the part of being unstable over time doesn't sound right. If it's going to be unstable on a device, it's unstable on the device, it just might not hit in all scenarios.


----------



## cheese (Jun 18, 2011)

stock AOKP ROM + Kernel > AOKP + custom kernel

if anyone can find a kernel that does better than stock kernel, please provide the kernel name and screenshots. Also include on-screen time as well.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I have yet to find a better combo for my phone other than Francisco Franco Kernel. I downloaded his app to support him and with the color control I have never had such a vibrant screen. The newest governor makes my phone insanely smooth

Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

gunderwear said:


> Running the newest Franco kernel with aokp 20. On 3g it is pretty good, but when 4g is on.....no difference it feels like. Drains like a mofo. Any recommendations for other kernels?


I've had great success running Morfics Trinity with AOKP 21. It just seems solid. I have yet to see it bog down and it flies with medium battery drain. Definitely worth trying.

If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button 

Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

gunderwear said:


> Running the newest Franco kernel with aokp 20. On 3g it is pretty good, but when 4g is on.....no difference it feels like. Drains like a mofo. Any recommendations for other kernels?


I've had great success running Morfics Trinity with AOKP 21. It just seems solid. I have yet to see it bog down and it flies with medium battery drain. Definitely worth trying.

If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button 

Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

cheese said:


> stock AOKP ROM + Kernel > AOKP + custom kernel
> 
> if anyone can find a kernel that does better than stock kernel, please provide the kernel name and screenshots. Also include on-screen time as well.


It would also depend on what you are looking for experience wise. Because I can guarantee you custom kernels will offer better performance. But you have me curious... what is your reasoning for keeping with the stock one? Not an attack or anything I am legit curious haha

If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button 

Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


----------



## cheese (Jun 18, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> It would also depend on what you are looking for experience wise. Because I can guarantee you custom kernels will offer better performance. But you have me curious... what is your reasoning for keeping with the stock one? Not an attack or anything I am legit curious haha
> 
> If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button
> 
> Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


i'm a battery life fiend. although some custom kernels give extra performance value, the return in battery drain is what prevents me from going custom kernels, and I've tried pretty much all of them.

i always end up with stock kernel as it gives me the best battery life/performance combo.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

cheese said:


> i'm a battery life fiend. although some custom kernels give extra performance value, the return in battery drain is what prevents me from going custom kernels, and I've tried pretty much all of them.
> 
> i always end up with stock kernel as it gives me the best battery life/performance combo.


Understandable. What's your battery life looking like at this point?

If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button 

Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


----------



## cheese (Jun 18, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Understandable. What's your battery life looking like at this point?
> 
> If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button
> 
> Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


doing swell on stock AOKP ROM + kernel (currently on 3rd full battery cycle). here are my battery stats. I haven't used much today, but have been receiving push emails/SMS/Gchat all day, minor web browsing, uploading of images onto picasa on 4G/3G/WiFi. (mostly on mobile data the entire day)


----------



## RaptorOO7 (Jan 20, 2012)

I was getting some serious battery drain with Francos 14.4 right now I am back to the stock kernel while I test things out a bit more. Then I will look at experimenting.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Getting the best results on AOKP 21 with Morfics Trinity Kernel!


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

gunderwear said:


> Running the newest Franco kernel with aokp 20. On 3g it is pretty good, but when 4g is on.....no difference it feels like. Drains like a mofo. Any recommendations for other kernels?


Try Imo's 1.8 stable. Sips on the battery...


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

cheese said:


> doing swell on stock AOKP ROM + kernel (currently on 3rd full battery cycle). here are my battery stats. I haven't used much today, but have been receiving push emails/SMS/Gchat all day, minor web browsing, uploading of images onto picasa on 4G/3G/WiFi. (mostly on mobile data the entire day)


Very nice man. Just wanted to post my stats with Trinity. I threw my other battery in a bit ago when I left my house but in the red it was at 12% with 3 hours and 3 mins of screen on. All my syncs are on, twitter checks every 10 mins, photo bucket, etc...

Edit: Apparently I can't type today haha

If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button 

Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Very nice man. Just wanted to post my stats with Trinity. I threw my other battery in a bit ago when I left my house but in the red it was at 12% with 3 hours and 3 mins of screen on. All my syncs are on, twitter checks every 10 mins, photo bucket, etc...
> 
> Edit: Apparently I can't type today haha
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful graph man. I'm going to have to check out this Trinity now...


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> That's a beautiful graph man. I'm going to have to check out this Trinity now...


Like I said man, Trinity is awesome  I wish I could have this performance with your battery life though haha.

If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button 

Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


----------



## gunderwear (Jan 26, 2012)

I never play games on my phone. I really just use tapa fb and browser. SO if that were the case would the stalk kernel be best for me with aokp 21. I had francos 14.something running and i felt like it did not do the best job with my battery.

SIDENOTE: Now that I am running stock.... I kind of miss franco's screen color changer in his app haha. Is there an app or another way to do what his app did changing the RGB of my screen?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok, trinity is amazing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## daware (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm running AOKP 21, but I am unfamilar with Trinity kernels. Which one of the three on the site are people running? I'm seeing a difference in GPU and ramdisk. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

I've been using ezeekels glados kernel at stock speeds and it flys. No stutter and lag like I noticed on other kernels and it sips battery on standby losing only 1% ever 6 or so hours on wifi or about 4 on 3g it let's you keep color control and is light on battery and performs well. Favorite out of what I have tried. Faux, Franco, IMO, kangbang, trinity, stock, jdk, and code name. Even at stock speeds I feel like games as still super smooth, I'm going to try Franco's new kernel right now and will report back..


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

daware said:


> I'm running AOKP 21, but I am unfamilar with Trinity kernels. Which one of the three on the site are people running? I'm seeing a difference in GPU and ramdisk. Thanks in advance.


I'm using the 512 release. Haven't tried the others and don't really see a need to as I'm very happy with my phone right now.

If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button 

Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

gunderwear said:


> I never play games on my phone. I really just use tapa fb and browser. SO if that were the case would the stalk kernel be best for me with aokp 21. I had francos 14.something running and i felt like it did not do the best job with my battery.
> 
> SIDENOTE: Now that I am running stock.... I kind of miss franco's screen color changer in his app haha. Is there an app or another way to do what his app did changing the RGB of my screen?


Have you tried undervolting any of the custom kernels? I actually just rooted my girlfriend's Nexus two days ago because she was charging her phone twice a day (4.0.2 completely stock) and I loaded her up with AOKPb21 and Franco's 14.4 with the undervolting settings i've been using on my phone and she's thrilled. I'm consistently getting 14-16 hours with 2-2.5 hours screen on time.


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Like I said man, Trinity is awesome  I wish I could have this performance with your battery life though haha.


Trinity rocks! I was getting slightly better idle battery performance with Faux, but Trinity is sooo fast and smooth that it's worth it for me to stick with it.

I read a post from Franco where he quoted an Android developer as saying overclocking GPU barely shows any improvements, if any at all, but comes with a huge power drain as a result. Franco therefore is leaving his newest kernels at stock GPU. I'm not a developer by any means, but just from the "feel test" Trinity's at 512 GPU overclock is the smoothest my nexus has run so far, and it's not even close. Battery drain, like i said, is slightly more than Faux's rom but not by much. Cost/benefit of it is a no-brainer for me.

edit: i have it set to 1200/350 on demand


----------



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

Just flashed M3 and Faux's 11m kernel.

If I wanted to go back to stock, would I just flash M3+gapps, but only wipe cache/dalvik?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

lxetuo said:


> Just flashed M3 and Faux's 11m kernel.
> 
> If I wanted to go back to stock, would I just flash M3+gapps, but only wipe cache/dalvik?


Yes. I'm running Faux 011 as well. IMO he makes the best kernels and I know he will always answer issues and help out plus he releases a good amount so I like that as well.


----------



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yes. I'm running Faux 011 as well. IMO he makes the best kernels and I know he will always answer issues and help out plus he releases a good amount so I like that as well.


Thanks! What min/max CPU and governor do you find works well for you?


----------



## naturalstamina (Jan 12, 2012)

so for battery life specifically, i am seeing a consensus on IMO's, faux, and maybe even GlaDOS?

Dont care about games and such, using phone as phone, i got my tablet for other things.

any thoughts, opinions, screenshots, comparing latest, i will also report back tonight with my findings running m3


----------



## kimir (Aug 25, 2011)

What kernels are people using with M3?


----------



## mezmerize (Nov 16, 2011)

For those of you on Faux's kernel, do you use the Ultimate or Mainline edition?


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

mezmerize said:


> For those of you on Faux's kernel, do you use the Ultimate or Mainline edition?


I'm using mainline at the moment as last time I used faux's kernel the battery drain was insane. Seems to be crazy good now though. Still pretty smooth too. May try Ultimate tomorrow though and see what happens.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheJ0hnman (Oct 6, 2011)

I chose franco.Kernel based on my perception around the end of last year that it was most preferred of the available kernels. I've been on franco's since nightly #7 (currently on 15.1), and while I've been lured away on a couple occasions for a few battery cycles, I've always come back. Francoly, I've not seen any difference in other kernels to justify straying, as I quite like his updater app (but miss the changelog therein!).

Can anyone comment generally on the credentials of some of the kernel devs? I get the sense that some or most of them may be well known in other circles, but I've not seen any of that information consolidated in one place.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

For those using the Trinity kernels on AOKP (m3), are you using the ANY version or the RD version?


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm having a very positive experience with imoseyon's 1.8 kernel running fabolous's voltage settings. It's very responsive and the battery life so far appears to be exceptional.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> For those using the Trinity kernels on AOKP (m3), are you using the ANY version or the RD version?


I'm using RD.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone try out the CND kernel by blueharford?

Please don't flame me for suggesting this, but I used his 1.3 kernel with CND and it was pretty awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> I'm using RD.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Me too. 350/1350 conservative. Performance is outstanding but battery life isn't the greatest...

Oh, tough decisions here.... So many options


----------



## mezmerize (Nov 16, 2011)

I can't seem to decide if I like GLaDOS or franco better.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

AshG said:


> I'm having a very positive experience with imoseyon's 1.8 kernel running fabolous's voltage settings. It's very responsive and the battery life so far appears to be exceptional.


Now there's an interesting combination...

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## Skyboxer1968 (Jul 9, 2011)

I know benchmarks don't mean much but franco 15.1 and gazelle governor did pretty well. Some of the other kernels make my phone get a little warm, although I haven't given trinity a good try.with these scores I'm not sure if I will.
I had over 4 hours of screen on time on wifi. Still need to see if this version sleeps will though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Solely from a performance/butter standpoint, I haven't used a better kernel than Morfic's Trinity 512. Worth trying. Franco's stuff rocks hard though and I really miss his color tweaks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

mezmerize said:


> For those of you on Faux's kernel, do you use the Ultimate or Mainline edition?


Mainline, looking for that ever-elusive battery life  Might try to go back to stock for a bit and see how that goes.


----------



## RaptorOO7 (Jan 20, 2012)

Struggling to find the right kernel for my daily use. Now that I am on M3 I will be trying to find the right kernel for my daily use. So I opted to give Francos 15.1 a run for a few days. Right after reboot I got a message saying Android Upgrading Applications, I take it the kernel was doing something to tweak the performance of the apps?


----------



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

RaptorOO7 said:


> Struggling to find the right kernel for my daily use. Now that I am on M3 I will be trying to find the right kernel for my daily use. So I opted to give Francos 15.1 a run for a few days. Right after reboot I got a message saying Android Upgrading Applications, I take it the kernel was doing something to tweak the performance of the apps?


If you wiped dalvik cache when you installed the kernel, that's why you are getting the message. You will get that message everytime on first boot after wiping dalvik, regardless if installing kernel, etc.


----------



## Antob125 (Jun 17, 2011)

For those using trinity what's the difference between 512 and 384?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## aznxk3vi17 (Sep 13, 2011)

Antob125 said:


> For those using trinity what's the difference between 512 and 384?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It says right on the website - GPU clock speeds.


----------



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

Just to clarify, if I want Here's what worked for me to go back to stock kernel, without using fastboot, I would do the following:

1. Boot into recovery
2. Wipe cache/dalvik cache
3. Format /system
4. Re-install AOKP zip
5. Re-install gapps
6. Reboot

There is no need to format /system, etc. correct? Thanks!


----------



## Antob125 (Jun 17, 2011)

aznxk3vi17 said:


> It says right on the website - GPU clock speeds.


No idea what that means

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## aznxk3vi17 (Sep 13, 2011)

Antob125 said:


> No idea what that means
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It's the clock speed. Of the GPU.


----------



## ajj915 (Aug 6, 2011)

Boom! Trinity 512....I'd say moderate use.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cheese (Jun 18, 2011)

stock kernel > the rest


----------



## Siciliano (Aug 30, 2011)

ajj915 said:


> Boom! Trinity 512....I'd say moderate use.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Screen on time?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

lxetuo said:


> Just to clarify, if I want to go back to stock kernel, without using fastboot, I would do the following:
> 
> 1. Wipe cache/dalvik cache
> 2. Re-install AOKP M3 zip
> ...


3. Flash Gapps
4. Reboot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> 3. Flash Gapps
> 4. Reboot
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Right, thanks for reminding me about gapps.

EDIT: Seems like I also had to format /system. Without doing so, my phone was stuck at the Google logo.


----------



## cheami (Dec 16, 2011)

Here's my best yet...


















Stock battery.


----------



## MasterRy88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Alright well here is my experience with M3 and the stock kernel. I have used Imo's, francos and morfics, but none of them with M3. I decided to start with stock for a few days so I can try and get an accurate comparison.

Some time with data off, some wiht wifi and some with 4G

Screen on 2h12m
Voice calls 55m


----------



## juicemane (Jun 23, 2011)

Trinity Kernel is great for me on AOKP, I tried it on both Nightly 21 and Milestone 3, so far so good. It seems like all of the non sleep issues are fixed. With my screen off, wifi on, and 1 bar of 3g, I pulled less then 6% battery in over 10 hours. Granted that was screen off, but still with background sync, and poor signal I lost 6% battery in 10 hours. I managed to get 30 hours off a single charge with normal use (around 4 hours screen on over 30 hours). This was done on Aokp 21, I will do the same tonight on Milestone 3 and post some SS in a day or two to show how I made out.


----------



## xRogerxC (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm running AOKP M3, and Franco kernel 15.1. I haven't purchased the Franco updater app yet, waiting on my check today so I can put some money on the debit card .

Right now I'm using the ROM control built into AOKP to change the governor to Interactive vice the stock FrancoTurtle. I don't want to O/C so I just set the governor and checked the block "set cpu at boot". I am not changing voltages, so I did not do anything with those settings.

Is that the correct way to apply the governor setting? I am going to buy and download the Franco kernel updater later today, so I assume I just uncheck the "set on boot" settings in ROM Control, and I can then setup everything from Francos' app instead??

Thanks for the assistance 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

Those of you running stock kernel, did you change min/max CPU or governor or did you just leave it as is?


----------



## MasterRy88 (Aug 18, 2011)

lxetuo said:


> Those of you running stock kernel, did you change min/max CPU or governor or did you just leave it as is?


I left it as is


----------



## midknight (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm running Trinity Kernel 384 RD... OC'd at 1.35ghz. I'm using conservative and UV'd at:

1350 MHz @ 1175 mV
1200 MHz @ 1100 mv
920 mhz @ 1000 mv
700 mhz @ 875 mv
350 mhz @ 775 mv

I'm getting about 14-16 hours of battery life with an onscreen time of 2-3 hours (Currently at 13% going on 15 hours with 1hr and 40 minutes of screen time). IDK how people are getting the 24+ hour battery life....


----------



## MasterRy88 (Aug 18, 2011)

midknight said:


> I'm running Trinity Kernel 384 RD... OC'd at 1.35ghz. I'm using conservative and UV'd at:
> 
> 1350 MHz @ 1175 mV
> 1200 MHz @ 1100 mv
> ...


Its REALLY hard to gauge these things. If I turn 4G off, I can easily go 24+ hours without even trying. Leave 4G on and im dead in 10 hours.

Then there are things like signal strength. At work with 4G on it switches back and forth from 4g to 3g a lot, which kills my battery REALLY fast. then when I get home I turn on wifi and lose ~5-8% an hour depending on what im doing with these phones.

I love all the community involvment in showing battery savings and screen times and what not but sometimes its very difficult to tell how long they used each type of connecitong for (wifi, 3g, 4g) and also screen brighness has a very large effect too. While the kernel does help remember to thinkn about alllllll the other factors, and just ask the people who post their 24+ hour screenshots about what exactly they do with the phone, brightness levels ect.

Hope this makes sense


----------



## midknight (Feb 1, 2012)

MasterRy88 said:


> Its REALLY hard to gauge these things. If I turn 4G off, I can easily go 24+ hours without even trying. Leave 4G on and im dead in 10 hours.
> 
> Then there are things like signal strength. At work with 4G on it switches back and forth from 4g to 3g a lot, which kills my battery REALLY fast. then when I get home I turn on wifi and lose ~5-8% an hour depending on what im doing with these phones.
> 
> ...


I literally keep 4G off if i'm not in active need of it. I haven't turned 4G on all day (and again, 13% left... 15 hrs total... 1hr 40mins of screen time). Switches to wifi automatically at home (toggles are all on). Brightness is kept at automatic throughout the day. Just saying for others to get an idea. I wasn't really looking for a definitive answer.. as I realize a lot of things go into that. It was more of a rhetorical question =) Fortunately 15ish hours with my average usage is good enough for my daily and I'm very pleased with the performance of trinity, but it's odd as I feel I'm already squeezing everything I can out of the battery and others are getting 24+ hours with like 5 hrs of screen time. Nuts.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## MasterRy88 (Aug 18, 2011)

midknight said:


> I literally keep 4G off if i'm not in active need of it. I haven't turned 4G on all day (and again, 13% left... 15 hrs total... 1hr 40mins of screen time). Switches to wifi automatically at home. Brightness is kept at automatic throughout the day. Just saying for others to get an idea. I wasn't really looking for a definitive answer.. as I realize a lot of things go into that. It was more of a rhetorical question =) Fortunately 15ish hours with my average usage is good enough for my daily, but it's odd as I feel I'm already squeezing everything I can out of the battery and others are getting 24+ hours with like 5 hrs of screen time. Nuts.
> 
> Thanks for the response.


Yeah I def dont get any of those crazy long screen on times. My battery usually dies when my screen on time is around 2h-2h45m with usually around an hour of cell phone calls. I find that calls tend to drain my battery a lot too and I know some people barely use their phone as a....phone. Also with that wifi automatic, do u just leave wifi on all day? that could be attributing to a little extra drain but nothing crazy. But yeah I just need to get 21h as I charge my phone right when I get to work every day so as long as I make the 21h mark im happy.

EDIT: also I know that UVing is supposed to help but you are VERY aggresivley undervolting, that could be causing some battery issues as well


----------



## vick1377 (Jan 31, 2012)

lxetuo said:


> Just flashed M3 and Faux's 11m kernel.
> 
> If I wanted to go back to stock, would I just flash M3+gapps, but only wipe cache/dalvik?


You will just wipe cache/dalvik and flash franco's nightly kernel. That way you don't have to flash M3 again.


----------



## MasterRy88 (Aug 18, 2011)

vick1377 said:


> You will just wipe cache/dalvik and flash franco's nightly kernel. That way you don't have to flash M3 again.


Wait I though he said he wanted the stock kernel????
If that is the case then yes just flash M3 + gapps and wipe chache/dalvik


----------



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

MasterRy88 said:


> Wait I though he said he wanted the stock kernel????
> If that is the case then yes just flash M3 + gapps and wipe chache/dalvik


Haha yeah, just got back to stock kernel. Had to format /system for some reason though, got stuck at Google logo if I didn't...


----------



## vick1377 (Jan 31, 2012)

lxetuo said:


> Haha yeah, just got back to stock kernel. Had to format /system for some reason though, got stuck at Google logo if I didn't...


OH ok. Oh yeah, I was stuck once at bootloop after flashing aokp14 build, formatting /system right away took care of that problem.
I thought flashing rom, and not flashing any kernel, you would be at stock kernel. I guess you do have to do dalvik and cache wipe after flashing rom to stay at stock kerne. Am I understanding correct? I just flash rom and some kernels together one after the other in Recovery then reboot. Screw the stock, no undervolting, no over clocking, no power saving options.


----------



## MasterRy88 (Aug 18, 2011)

vick1377 said:


> OH ok. Oh yeah, I was stuck once at bootloop after flashing aokp14 build, formatting /system right away took care of that problem.
> I thought flashing rom, and not flashing any kernel, you would be at stock kernel. I guess you do have to do dalvik and cache wipe after flashing rom to stay at stock kerne. Am I understanding correct? I just flash rom and some kernels together one after the other in Recovery then reboot. Screw the stock, no undervolting, no over clocking, no power saving options.


Not quite. AOKP has the stock kernel built in, so when you flash M3 you also flash the stock kernel. ROM's like liqud include a different kernel so when you flash that ROM you will not have the stock kernel. It just depends on what the ROM comes with


----------



## vick1377 (Jan 31, 2012)

MasterRy88 said:


> Not quite. AOKP has the stock kernel built in, so when you flash M3 you also flash the stock kernel. ROM's like liqud include a different kernel so when you flash that ROM you will not have the stock kernel. It just depends on what the ROM comes with


 That's what I thought in the first place if you are flashing rom and not flashing any custom kernel, you will automatically stay on stock kernel unless you flash kernel with rom.


----------



## MasterRy88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Its totally up to the ROM dev if they want to include a Kernel with their ROM. None of the kernel devs that I can think of provide a ROM with their kernel. Also I dont think very many ROM's keep the stock kernel, I could be wrong on that one though


----------



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

MasterRy88 said:


> Its totally up to the ROM dev if they want to include a Kernel with their ROM. None of the kernel devs that I can think of provide a ROM with their kernel. Also I dont think very many ROM's keep the stock kernel, I could be wrong on that one though


AOKP does! I've tried Faux, Franco, LeanKernel, now giving stock a shot. My main goal is battery life so we'll see how it goes.

Does decreasing max CPU really have any noticable effect on battery life? I know it depends what you're doing but if you're doing something at 1060 or 920 Hz vs 1200, would you save much battery at all (e.g. while playing a game)?


----------



## MasterRy88 (Aug 18, 2011)

lxetuo said:


> AOKP does! I've tried Faux, Franco, LeanKernel, now giving stock a shot. My main goal is battery life so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Does decreasing max CPU really have any noticable effect on battery life? I know it depends what you're doing but if you're doing something at 1060 or 920 Hz vs 1200, would you save much battery at all (e.g. while playing a game)?


Its all about the voltages right? Im guessing that playing a game for 10 minutes at 1200 vs. 10 minutes at 1000 wouldnt have a significant impact on battery life. From everything i have read it seems to be a mixed bag of opinions. I think it depends on the UV u have and how well your phone UV's


----------



## vick1377 (Jan 31, 2012)

AshG said:


> I'm having a very positive experience with imoseyon's 1.8 kernel running fabolous's voltage settings. It's very responsive and the battery life so far appears to be exceptional.


I just flashed learn 1.8 kernel running with aokp m3. Can you share your uv settings? Here are mine. I just don't want to be too agressive with uv as someone mentioned that can drain a battery a bit too. I tested these with aokp21 and franco 14 nightly kernel and got around 14 hours of battery life with 2.5 hours of screen time but heavy browsing on 4g network no wifi, some texting, few brief calls. My max/min frequencies were 1350/350.

1350/1175
1200/1125
920/1025
700/925
350/850


----------



## mezmerize (Nov 16, 2011)

Is it just me or do most kernels have the same smoothness? I've been on all of the popular ones and I hardly notice the incredible smoothness everyone claims. They all feel extremely smooth! The only difference seems to be battery life. GLaDOS gives me the best battery life, but I am going to give stock a try since I have never stayed on it before and everyone seems to be giving it a try now.


----------



## MasterRy88 (Aug 18, 2011)

mezmerize said:


> Is it just me or do most kernels have the same smoothness? I've been on all of the popular ones and I hardly notice the incredible smoothness everyone claims. They all feel extremely smooth! The only difference seems to be battery life. GLaDOS gives me the best battery life, but I am going to give stock a try since I have never stayed on it before and everyone seems to be giving it a try now.


yeah TBH I never use stock but Roman says that he usually uses it and since im using his rom.....only makes sense to at least try it. And if you look at the screen shots I posted a few pages back its pretty good! Im going to give Faux's kernel a go and see what kind of battery I get out of that.


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

mezmerize said:


> Is it just me or do most kernels have the same smoothness? I've been on all of the popular ones and I hardly notice the incredible smoothness everyone claims. They all feel extremely smooth! The only difference seems to be battery life. GLaDOS gives me the best battery life, but I am going to give stock a try since I have never stayed on it before and everyone seems to be giving it a try now.


I wholeheartedly agree with this.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

aznxk3vi17 said:


> It's the clock speed. Of the GPU.


That's kind of like someone asking what's the second one and you reply, it's between the first and the third.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> This is a thread dedicated to discussing your kernel experiences and/or questions when running AOKP. This is to keep Roman's thread clutter free and focused on the ROM itself.


 This is a great idea for a separate thread. I think every rom developer with 1000+ post should have one as kernel talk hijacks the thread from discussion about the rom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

These are the screenshots of my battery usage on milestone 3 and it's stock kernel. This is on one full charge of the stock 1850 battery. I'm not wowed.

I will try, Trinity kernel next. I'll post the results. I am aware about different peoples usage, stay a few days on a kernel, etc. Each one kernel I try will be on equal footing to a certain extent. One full charge, same rom, same apps, and same settings.

The one that provides me the best results gets the three day test for consistency based on my usage. Take from it what you can!





































Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterRy88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Justifi said:


> These are the screenshots of my battery usage on milestone 3 and it's stock kernel. This is on one full charge of the stock 1850 battery. I'm not wowed.
> 
> I will try, Trinity kernel next. I'll post the results. I am aware about different peoples usage, stay a few days on a kernel, etc. Each one kernel I try will be on equal footing to a certain extent. One full charge, same rom, same apps, and same settings.
> 
> ...


WHOA dude your phone is barely going into deep sleep at all, not good unless u were literally using it the entire 4h28m thats cpu spy was gathering info....


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

MasterRy88 said:


> WHOA dude your phone is barely going into deep sleep at all, not good unless u were literally using it the entire 4h28m thats cpu spy was gathering info....


Did I neglect to mention that I was not impressed with these results? LOL

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## edsped (Jan 28, 2012)

Posted this in the LK topic earlier. Took these screenshots today. Extended battery, AOKP 21, LK 1.8 (350-1200, IntX, jakebites' UV settings), wifi on for about half the total time (and you can see where I was sleeping when the phone was doing almost nothing), 4G when not on wifi, auto brightness on, GPS on, auto sync on, 3 push Gmail accounts, FB notifications off, weather syncs every hour with Fancy Widget (except while I sleep), listened to music for about 90 minutes at the end. Pretty pleased. I was gonna try another full cycle with standard voltages but I decided to go ahead and flash b15.2 of Franco's kernel.


----------



## aznxk3vi17 (Sep 13, 2011)

Justifi said:


> That's kind of like someone asking what's the second one and you reply, it's between the first and the third.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Not really.


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

I can say I've tried many, and I have had the very best experience with speed battery life and smoothness with GLaDOS 1.8 110/110 version phone stays very cool. I can go all day with heavy 4G data use (pandora,web,youtube etc...)and still have 25% battery left. Thats going from 7 a.m. to roughly 4 p.m. All I can say is my phone runs like a champ. I'm on AOKP ms3

sent from a cell phone.


----------



## vick1377 (Jan 31, 2012)

MasterRy88 said:


> WHOA dude your phone is barely going into deep sleep at all, not good unless u were literally using it the entire 4h28m thats cpu spy was gathering info....


 Yeah agree that doesn't sound right. Mine goes to 85-90% in sleep. Can i see your kernel wakelocks? And also snapshot of alogcat? you can download that from market. Your phone is not going to sleep mode it looks like. That explains your battery life.


----------



## vick1377 (Jan 31, 2012)

edsped said:


> Posted this in the LK topic earlier. Took these screenshots today. Extended battery, AOKP 21, LK 1.8 (350-1200, IntX, Fabolous's UV settings), wifi on for about half the total time (and you can see where I was sleeping when the phone was doing almost nothing), 4G when not on wifi, auto brightness on, GPS on, auto sync on, 3 push Gmail accounts, FB notifications off, weather syncs every hour with Fancy Widget (except while I sleep), listened to music for about 90 minutes at the end. Pretty pleased. I was gonna try another full cycle with standard voltages but I decided to go ahead and flash b15.2 of Franco's kernel.


 I'm testing the same setup, will post results after testing thoroughly for a day or two after discharging completely. I just flashed this kernel few hours ago. Too early to show results


----------



## vick1377 (Jan 31, 2012)

Does anyone know how to turn off these damn google analytics? I saw in alogcat that my phone was trying to connect to google analytics. i forgot where you disable that. I think it was draining the battery when it couldn't connect. Also it was complaining about nfc even though I disabled it.

Any idea anyone?


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Having trouble won't boot if in a slot with Boot Manger. Any one else? Tried multiple slots and downloads my other slots work so it isn't boot manager.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

vick1377 said:


> Yeah agree that doesn't sound right. Mine goes to 85-90% in sleep. Can i see your kernel wakelocks? And also snapshot of alogcat? you can download that from market. Your phone is not going to sleep mode it looks like. That explains your battery life.


 I didn't take screenshots of that. I have switched too trinity rd 384. So far it sleeps like a baby. In use, percentages drop pretty quickly. I'll post screenshots tomorrow afternoon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Antob125 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm looking for a kernal that battery doesn't drop so fast with screen on. Example, right now from 100% my screen is at 10% for 20 mins and my battery is down to 90% just with fb/twitter/Tapatalk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Antob125 (Jun 17, 2011)

Antob125 said:


> I'm looking for a kernal that battery doesn't drop so fast with screen on. Example, right now from 100% my screen is at 10% for 20 mins and my battery is down to 90% just with fb/twitter/Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


ATM I'm on trinity 384 on AOKP m3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadows9909 (Jun 15, 2011)

Antob125 said:


> ATM I'm on trinity 384 on AOKP m3
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Battery drains fast with screen on regardless of kernel.. though if you set your brightness lower that helps more than anything. Also using lower frequencies helps. I would suggest Franco's newest kernel for screen on time due to his governor which has a very high threshold for scaling. It is very smooth as well.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Siciliano (Aug 30, 2011)

ok, last time I'm doing this because draining to zero hurts the battery...but just wanted to show these insane results. Well over 24 hours and 4 hours screen on time!

Keep in mind, this is 100% on wifi, data on, LTE off, BT on, all sync off, GPS off...STOCK battery. Using imo's Leankernel interactiveX gov with default leankernel UV, and 350/1350. This has to be up there with the all time best. And this is even including a small dropoff after I rebooted. This is far and away the best results of any kernel I've tried.


----------



## vick1377 (Jan 31, 2012)

Shadows9909 said:


> Battery drains fast with screen on regardless of kernel.. though if you set your brightness lower that helps more than anything. Also using lower frequencies helps. I would suggest Franco's newest kernel for screen on time due to his governor which has a very high threshold for scaling. It is very smooth as well.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


+1. God bless our LTE network. Not much you can do. Lean kernel and Trinity seems to be doing better slightly in that area I noticed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vick1377 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thought I post again as its driving me nuts little bit. Google analytics anyone know how to turn them off. I see phone trying to connect to Google analytics fairly often and complains when connection not available. I see that in alogcat logs. See the screenshot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Not sure if its been mentioned, but signal strength plays a huge part in battery life.

At work I get about 2 bars of 3g and I am barely able to get through a full work day without it dying. Usually about 1.5 hours of screen on time.

At my house, I have full signal and battery life is nearly double. If I have wifi on, the battery lasts even longer.

I only bring this up, because I think some people expect to get similar results as others using the same setup.

With that said, I was using lean kernal with stock voltages andy phone was running hot and battery life was awesoms (good, but nothing spectacular). I switched back to stock kernel and the phone doesn't get hot at all and battery life is good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vick1377 (Jan 31, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> Not sure if its been mentioned, but signal strength plays a huge part in battery life.
> 
> At work I get about 2 bars of 3g and I am barely able to get through a full work day without it dying. Usually about 1.5 hours of screen on time.
> 
> ...


+1 Absolutely correct. What works for me doesn't mean it's gonig to work for you or anyone else or vice versa. Signal strength plays a huge part when it's toggling between 3g and 4g looking for signal. So, if you aren't using 4g, just turn it off if you want to get the best battery life. And using 4g drains more battery than 3g, we all know that. In aokp m3 I just set the options - screen off - LTE off, screen off - wifi off when using Wifi. Lots of other cool power saving features it offers.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

vick1377 said:


> +1 Absolutely correct. What works for me doesn't mean it's gonig to work for you or anyone else or vice versa. Signal strength plays a huge part when it's toggling between 3g and 4g looking for signal. So, if you aren't using 4g, just turn it off if you want to get the best battery life. And using 4g drains more battery than 3g, we all know that. In aokp m3 I just set the options - screen off - LTE off, screen off - wifi off when using Wifi. Lots of other cool power saving features it offers.


You have any issues with the power saver option. I was taken back by the warning, so I didnt try it out yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vick1377 (Jan 31, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> You have any issues with the power saver option. I was taken back by the warning, so I didnt try it out yet.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sorry I meant performance options but will try power saving options soon. We all make nandroid backup anyways just in case .


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> You have any issues with the power saver option. I was taken back by the warning, so I didnt try it out yet.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I've been using the power saver option since M2 with no problems.


----------



## vick1377 (Jan 31, 2012)

This is the best I have had in a while. Aokp m3 with lk1.8 with UV and 350/1350 settings. All on 4g no wifi.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vick1377 (Jan 31, 2012)

exarkun said:


> I've been using the power saver option since M2 with no problems.


do you actually see savings in battery life by using power saving option? I just checked the box and see what happens.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

vick1377 said:


> This is the best I have had in a while. Aokp m3 with lk1.8 with UV and 350/1350 settings. All on 4g no wifi.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Very nice. How long have you been running this setup? Curious as to what the set-in time is...or did you experience this kind of battery life from the get-go after flashing leankernel?


----------



## gaetawoo (Jan 4, 2012)

my biggest problem is that android doesn't seem to be estimating battery life very well. i clearly have 200 mV left of charge and it says it's at zero, but when it shuts down, i reboot, it says the battery has a much higher percentage than zero.. i wish it would just get it right. very annoying. if i can get it to repeat then i will take a screen shot.

i've seen others post about it, but their solution doesn't seem to have worked for me yet.


----------



## xRogerxC (Nov 27, 2011)

Couple questions for you guys. I don't normally overclock my CPU, and I don't have much experience using the settings for the updater app for this kernel (Franco kernel 15.2).

If I want to use the app to set min 350, and max 1200, and just switch between interactive, FrancoTurtle and conservative governors, do I just pick the governor and then check "set cpu on boot"? I don't plan on undervolting either. And last question, do you recommend enabling Hotplug or not?

Thanks for your assistance 

Verizon Galaxy Nexus 
AOKP M3, Franco kernel 15.2


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

Franco Turtle and Franco Gazelle are modified conservative govenors that said. There is no need to set the CPU to use the 350mhz slot as it will go into deep sleep with the screen off, also go into the kernel settings and enable hotplug (turning off the second cpu core to save power) I prefer gazelle as is faster/smoother with the screen on and i dont notice much difference in battery life.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

My battery results with Milestone 3/Trinity RD and Milestone 3/ Trinity RD 384. This is based on one full charge of the 1850 standard batteries. The settings are the same ,4g, bluetooth, and wifi on.

Milestone 3/ Trinity ND RD 384 





































Milestone 3/ Trinity ND RD





































Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## vick1377 (Jan 31, 2012)

my battery life mileatone3 and lk1.8. Moderate use but all 4g about almost two hours with interactive governer and UV settings I tested with. I'm happy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Antob125 (Jun 17, 2011)

Can anyone recommend setting for franco kernel? I just downloaded his app and have it set to francoturtle and hotplug enabled. I'm looking for the best setting for battery without hindering performance too much.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## vick1377 (Jan 31, 2012)

Does anyone know what power saving option in milestone 3 does? I enabled it regardless of the warning and no problems so far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

vick1377 said:


> Does anyone know what power saving option in milestone 3 does? I enabled it regardless of the warning and no problems so far.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You have to go and set what power saver will do when on. If you just check the box it won't do anything. So after you check power saver, go down and look at the sync and mobile data settings.

I have auto sync and data to shut down when screen is off. Its working as stated, but still hard to tell if I am gaining any battery life, I need to do more testing with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mooread (Jan 27, 2012)

Antob125 said:


> Can anyone recommend setting for franco kernel? I just downloaded his app and have it set to francoturtle and hotplug enabled. I'm looking for the best setting for battery without hindering performance too much.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


There is another thread called Franco Kernel Settings that has several ideas you can try. I would recommend looking there. That's where I figured mine out from.

Tapatalking on my Nexus in Texas
AOKP Toro M3


----------



## hajabooja (Jul 9, 2011)

Anyone notice high RAM usage while using Franco's latest kernel? I'm hovering around 500mb used.


----------



## franzie3 (Nov 2, 2011)

Figured i'd share my 2cents....

On the first 100% charge after flashing leankernel 1,8.0 these are my results. Sorry no sceenies, didnt want to clog space but i assure you the numbers are accurate.

Phone Conditions
LTE- ON always
Wifi - When at home from 7PM until 9AM this morning
4G - coverage from 9AM until about 10% battery left at close to 11AM.
GPS - Always on
Sync - All but in high intervals
Screen brightness 35-40%

Kernel Settings
Gov: InteractiveX
Max 1200 Min 350
UV settings
1200 - 1200
920 - 1150
700 - 1050
350 - 850

Results - Keep in mind this is after flashing and charging the phone to 100% for the first time. I expect it to improve maybe a little
Battery Life (from 100% discharge until 10% with a small bump charge on the 10 minute ride to work)
15 hours 34 Minutes

Screen on time 45%
2 hours 36 minutes

Android OS 28%

I am charging now up to 100% and will try and rock it out again and see if i get any improvements.


----------



## vick1377 (Jan 31, 2012)

franzie3 said:


> Figured i'd share my 2cents....
> 
> On the first 100% charge after flashing leankernel 1,8.0 these are my results. Sorry no sceenies, didnt want to clog space but i assure you the numbers are accurate.
> 
> ...


Yeap I'm getting pretty comparable after first full days' use. I'm going to try next trinity 384, 512 and faux's kernel, heard good things about them. Will post results later once I'm done testing with each . Stay tuned


----------



## dhy8386 (Jul 20, 2011)

hajabooja said:


> Anyone notice high RAM usage while using Franco's latest kernel? I'm hovering around 500mb used.


Thats a good thing. You dont want it idle.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm a total kernel whore. I like trinity, but got a SOD. I like faux, but my battery drains. Imo is a great deep sleeper, but doesn't feel as snappy to wake or when scrolling the app drawer.

Conservative on trinity, interactive on the others.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Does anyone know if the kernel would have any effect on screen flicker while on a call?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 4lph4num3r1c (Jan 4, 2012)

didn't touch voltage settings. No extended battery. Mostly 3g usage with some wifi used intermittently and a quick 4g download.


----------



## Maratu (Jan 10, 2012)

4lph4num3r1c said:


> didn't touch voltage settings. No extended battery. Mostly 3g usage with some wifi used intermittently and a quick 4g download.


That looks really good, along with the fact that your screen is on some ungodly amount of time









I was just wondering, you say you didn't touch voltage settings. I usually just stick with whatever stock kernels come with my mods, but was interested in running Lean. I don't really know too much about changing voltage and cpu/gpu settings, so I was wondering if I were to run Lean with M3 if it would still benefit me. Considering what you were getting, does it help? Still feel nice and smooth? Your battery seems to have done well.


----------



## 4lph4num3r1c (Jan 4, 2012)

Maratu said:


> That looks really good, along with the fact that your screen is on some ungodly amount of time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure how it would affect your particular phone but it has definitely benifited me. I'm not 100% sure about voltages either so I mostly leaves them where they are. Everything about this setup feels smooth. I gots over 3 hours 15 minutes on the next battery charge. I was even playing an HD movie and taking screenshots of it for a while. (Wanted to theme me go sms with all Nightmare Before Christmas stuff).


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

4lph4num3r1c said:


> didn't touch voltage settings. No extended battery. Mostly 3g usage with some wifi used intermittently and a quick 4g download.


What governor?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 4lph4num3r1c (Jan 4, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> What governor?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

cheese said:


> stock kernel > the rest


I'm starting to come to that conclusion myself...

sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

After several days of experimentation AOKP and Axiom are equally battery efficient. Making it the most efficient ROM with active development.
Both getting between 2.5 to 3.5% battery use at idle with good reception. Double the battery usage with poor reception and moderate to heavy phone use. Playing game (screen on continous) will last 4-6 hours. I am optimistic that improved radios (improved scanning intervals) will continue to improve battery life.













[sharedmedia=core:attachments:16801][sharedmedia=core:attachments:16061]

1 more post/scrrenshots to follow


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

And the last screenshot see above


----------



## KeyN0teSPeaker (Dec 1, 2011)

Maybe I'm a bit of a noob, but would anyone be willing to explain to me what the hotplug option in kernels does, or point me somewhere where I can read about it myself? I read that it turns off the second CPU, but what dictates when it turns off and what not?


----------



## pharpe (Jan 3, 2012)

KeyN0teSPeaker said:


> Maybe I'm a bit of a noob, but would anyone be willing to explain to me what the hotplug option in kernels does, or point me somewhere where I can read about it myself? I read that it turns off the second CPU, but what dictates when it turns off and what not?


It's a power saving feature. From what I understand it shuts down on of the cores when your phone is idle/sleeping. When you turn the screen on it powers back up the second core. Trade-off is you get some lag when you first wake your phone back on from sleeping.


----------



## KeyN0teSPeaker (Dec 1, 2011)

pharpe said:


> It's a power saving feature. From what I understand it shuts down on of the cores when your phone is idle/sleeping. When you turn the screen on it powers back up the second core. Trade-off is you get some lag when you first wake your phone back on from sleeping.


Thanks for the help. Just in case anyone else has the same question, I found this link in the leankernel thread.

http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=c9wxzVGK


----------



## Masheen (Dec 29, 2011)

I have been using* Leankernel 1.80* with AOKP M3 and I was getting great battery life. I used the same UV as Jakebites did in his theme for the kernel. I OC to 1350 mHz which was still running at a lower voltage than stock 1200 does. It was great. It was smooth... Slight bit of lag when pressing the power button to turn on the screen, however I'm also using franco's app to hotplug and turn off cpu_1 when screen is off. 
I really have nothing bad to say about the kernel. Its hard to gauge battery life because of the many factors with 0-2 bars of 4G I would still get 2 hour screen on time. 2 - 2 1/2 hours seems to be the average which is great! but my compulsion to find the absolute best combination got the better of me. 
I flashed *Faux's Ultimate kernel* which has his GPU OC to 384 mHz so I underclocked the CPU to 1060 figuring I have a faster GPU, so I wouldn't need to OC the CPU as well, it would be overkill. The standby time (also using franco's hotplug from app) was amazing with faux. Even better than Leankernel. it drained 2% overnight being on wi-fi and left alone for 8 hours (no texts or notifications to disturb sleep). It is extremely smooth, especially when pressing the power button to turn on the screen, smoother than leankernel. There is no option to UV (although it is naturally UV approx 90% of stock values). It is near impossible to test different kernels under the same circumstances but I got the feeling that when using the stock internet browser my battery would drain faster than leankernel. I lost 10% in 10 minutes, no exaggeration.
For me its been very difficult to determine which kernel is the best because they all have their own set of pro's and con's. I might go back to leankernel just because in the quest for best battery life having the ability to UV is a necessity. Other kernels offer better wake speeds and fluidity, but if your looking to squeeze as much out of your battery as possible, your going to want the ability to UC/UV in your kernel.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry guys. I'm at work so I can't really sneak on here. In everyone's opinion, what is the best kernel for the rom? I'm running M3 with the 4.04 radios. No other mods.


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

Im getting. Smd wake lock. Killing my battery. On build 22 and franco 16.1. Anyone know what's up?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jpricesd (Aug 1, 2011)

sprovo said:


> Im getting. Smd wake lock. Killing my battery. On build 22 and franco 16.1. Anyone know what's up?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Seems like alot of people are having that issue. I just went in and deleted that file. It's for OTA updates or something so its not even needed. Could probably just rename it too if you don't want to delete it.


----------



## vick1377 (Jan 31, 2012)

I flashed build 23 and imo lean kernel exp 1.10 with Jake tweaks v 7.2. My battery life is suffering now as opposed m3 rom where I had great battery life. Which file do you need to delete for sdm partial wake lock? I see that damn lock holding for 2 hours.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

sprovo said:


> Im getting. Smd wake lock. Killing my battery. On build 22 and franco 16.1. Anyone know what's up?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I froze mine with TI backup. Phone seems to go into better sleep now too.

Lots of good info in here. Been using Faux's kernel and can tell a big difference when not using the phone...drain is very minimal. Might try several others in here, but I'm not really impressed when others post their images and they Awake and OnScreen time is extremely small. I would get over a day with my battery too if I never used my phone. But I bought it to use. Just my personal thoughts. To each his own though.


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Tried lots of kernels, but tried Trinity 1.56/512 and just stayed. Battery isn't a huge deal, I'm on bt (phone) most of the day and have to charge no matter what. That being said, Trinity isn't horrible on battery, phone really cooks, too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Faux's kernel has made significant improvements in battery life in recent versions, though I tend to the side of performance 

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## elmerjr128 (Feb 14, 2012)

Best battery life I've experienced, or seen on forums for that matter:

AOKP + Franco 16.0 (turtleFranco governor, 700/1000mhz, stock voltages) Wifi at home, 3/4G at work (~10 hours).

















Win.


----------



## elpeterson (Oct 26, 2011)

From midnight to around 8:30 this morning, my battery dropped from 100% to 73%. I have better battery stats installed, could anyone help me figure out how to read it and stop whatever is causing that much battery drain when its idle? I can post screen shots from better battery stats if that helps.


----------



## elmerjr128 (Feb 14, 2012)

elpeterson said:


> From midnight to around 8:30 this morning, my battery dropped from 100% to 73%. I have better battery stats installed, could anyone help me figure out how to read it and stop whatever is causing that much battery drain when its idle? I can post screen shots from better battery stats if that helps.


Post a screenshot of your partial wakelocks log, and I'll let you know if anything looks out of sorts.


----------



## elpeterson (Oct 26, 2011)

elmerjr128 said:


> Post a screenshot of your partial wakelocks log, and I'll let you know if anything looks out of sorts.


http://i.imgur.com/D3ao4.png

http://i.imgur.com/3orID.png

http://i.imgur.com/AgYeq.png


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

elpeterson said:


> http://i.imgur.com/D3ao4.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/3orID.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/AgYeq.png


Nothing is crazily out of wack but your alarm clock is holding a wakelock longer than normal. Try a different alarm app maybe.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

akellar said:


> Nothing is crazily out of wack but your alarm clock is holding a wakelock longer than normal. Try a different alarm app maybe.


I believe that alarm manager is just the system's process for waking up the phone, not tied to the alarm clock feature.
In BBS go to menu->more->raw alarms and you can see what is waking up the phone as a full tally per process.

edit oh whoops you were talking about the actual alarm clock entry further down the list.


----------



## vick1377 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not getting good battery life with build 25 and faux's mainline kernel. I was getting very good battery life with build 24 and mainline kernel with 1350/350 interactivex governer. I was getting 24-26 hours with 2.5 hours of screen time mostly 4g and about 7-8 hours wifi in sleep mode at home. Is anyone getting better battery life? or should I try franco kernel. Guys with 4g LTE service post your screen shots please


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

elmerjr128 said:


> Best battery life I've experienced, or seen on forums for that matter:
> 
> AOKP + Franco 16.0 (turtleFranco governor, 700/1000mhz, stock voltages) Wifi at home, 3/4G at work (~10 hours).
> 
> ...


Impressive! Was this on standard or extended battery? Do you actually turn off your 4g? I never turn mine off. Someone told me that as long as I'm within range of one of my wifi hotspots, that the phone will default to wifi. The phone is never on 4g and wifi at the same time?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Erbeck.M (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey I'm just starting to experiment with kernels and I keep seeing people talk about wakelocks and deep sleep and idle, can anyone explain exactly what each is and how to check them? in the screenshots I've seen people using better battery stats and cpu spy, are these good apps to use?


----------

